# LUFT '46: The Horten Rocket Wing



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

For you Luft '46 fans, I've got a very cool new model ready for pre-order. It's the Horten Rocket Wing in 1:72. This flying wing-style point interceptor was one of the Horten Brothers' last WWII-era designs. The kit, manufacturered exclusvely for Fantasitc Plastic Models by Anigrand Craftswork, has 17 pieces (including a prone pilot figure and complete landing gear), a vac canopy and decals for both German and Soviet versions. Here' my build-up: 

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/HortenRocketWingPage.htm 

I have all the castings and am just waiting for the decals to be finished. I'm figuring about two-three weeks until the official release. 

How many of you folks like these "What If...?" WWII designs?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!
Alan, is anyone besides you selling it, like SSM maybe?
I hate PayPal!


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

John:

SSM won't be carrying the Rocket Wing. They don't do well with Luft '46. But I take checks and money orders! Just write me at [email protected] for more info!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Checks!??! Gee, I've gotten so used to the "click and buy" syndrome, I forgot all about those things! :lol:


----------

